# QDM Overview



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

I was asked if I would like to moderate a forum on Quality Deer Management (QDM) and agreed to give it a try. I then noticed the forum caption below QDM - Deer managed for bigger racks. My first thought was this isn't good but then I said this question always comes up and perhaps would give me an opportunity to give a brief overview of the objectives of QDM. Thanks Bow_Hunter for your post, which stated in part "QDM must be in place for more than just bigger racks". I believe you're dead center on target.

QDM Overview
QDM objectives include a more natural and healthy deer herd with deer numbers, which don't place habitat at risk, a balanced buck/doe ratio and even age structure. QDM typically involves restricting the harvest of young/yearling bucks, increasing the harvest of antlerless female deer, improving deer herd nutrition, maintaining accurate records and improving hunting experiences. A short list of QDM one-liner objectives follows:
&#61623; Safe and Ethical Hunting
&#61623; Adequate harvests of adult does
&#61623; Restraint in harvesting young/yearling bucks
&#61623; Hunter involvement in education and management
&#61623; Habitat/nutrition improvement 
&#61623; Cooperation with biologists and law enforcement
&#61623; Adherence to wildlife and trespass laws
&#61623; Stewardship and appreciation of all wildlife

As you can see from the above, QDM involves several key items and is most beneficial to the deer herd. And while practicing QDM may result in some larger antlered bucks (especially in places like Michigan with skewed mature buck/doe ratios), if your burning desire for QDM is limited to shooting record book bucks, you'll probably be very disappointed with QDM. 

QDM involvement extends the role of the hunter from mere consumer to manager, which benefits both hunters and the deer. Thanks Barney for sharing some of your thoughts and experiences with practicing QDM this past fall. Your statement "With QDM I have had a more enjoyable hunting experience..." is encouraging and in line with comments from others practicing QDM. Sounds like you had an outstanding hunting season.

If any of you are interested in finding out more about the Quality Deer Management Association and QDM in Michigan you can go to the Michigan QDMA web site sponsored by the Mid-Michigan Branch at http://members.tripod.com/~mmbqdm/index.html or http://www.qdma.net/ 

Good Luck and keep the fun in hunting,
Boyd



------------------
Boyd


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Boyd, I changed the description of the board. Hopefully to something better, let me know. Yes I suppose we could give away a tee shirt that said those things trout.


----------



## DAVER (Jan 18, 2000)

The T-shirt idea would be outstanding to use as a give away, at hunter safety classes. Give the kids some food for thought. DAVE


----------



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

Daver and Trout, 

Both of you have mentioned having these items put on a tee shirt and I like the idea. Daver, you mentioned using during hunter safety clinics - outstanding. 

For your info, I have discussed promoting QDM with Rebecca Humphries, DNR Wildlife Division Chief, and mentioned to her one way the DNR could help is to include QDM as a part of hunter safety clinics. And your idea would certainly help in this regard. I plan on discussing further with QDMA members and the DNR.

Boyd


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

bwiltse do you have a website for the shirts?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Did you happen to notice this thread is over 13 years old?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

